# 3 gorgeous males available+cage, Indiana willing to travel!!



## jaschmidt (Jun 12, 2008)

Country: USA
State/Region: Indiana but willing to travel
Number of rats: 3
Gender: Male
Age(s): almost a year
Name(s): Quazi, Charles, and Kimbo
Colours: Siamese dumbo, american blue, black berkshire
Neutered: no
Temperament: good, loves being handled, playful
Medical problems: no

I have 3 gorgeous young male rats available for adoption a siamese dumbo, american blue, and black berkshire. They can be split if going to a home with more rats but I would rather take them all together, they love each other very much, they clean each other and play with each other, they are very bonded and I would hate to do that to them. The siamese dumbo does have a slight headtilt he was a rescue rat and there is no infection to cause it most likely someone dropped him. He is amazing and can jump and climb and has complete balance which usually does not happen in headtilt rats. I am more than willing to drive to get them to a good home and they will come with a rather big cage with a wheel a house and a water bottle. Please if interested or want pictures and more info email me a t [email protected]


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

*Re: 3 gorgeous males available+cage, Indiana willing to trav*

I emailed you.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: 3 gorgeous males available+cage, Indiana willing to trav*

so did i


----------

